# First grow #1



## Callawave (Oct 30, 2009)

4 x DNA Genetics Rocklock + 4 x Seedism Killa-Watt, both fem.
08-10-09:
Wet 8 seeds in Root-Riot cubes, placed in propagator.
13-10-09:
All 8 seeds up. Placed under 250 watt florescent. (18 hours).
22-10-09:
Planted Riot cubes into clay pebbles.
Started nutes (Aqua Vega + Rhizotonic) @ EC 1.2 & pH 5.6
Fired up 600 watt Sunmaster. (18 hours). Adjusted height (Canopy 85f  58% Humidity).
29-10-09:
Upped nute strength to EC 1.3. pH rose to 6.2. (Lowered to 5.6 with 10 drops pH down)


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 30, 2009)

:clap: Subscribed!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2009)

I gonna pull up a chair and let these babies show me what they got....GREEN MOJO comin at ya.....


----------



## Callawave (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome. Nice of you to stop by, and please feel free to pipe-up if it all looks like going pear-shaped anywhere along the line.
I can't believe the whole grow will be as smooth as the first three weeks. lol.


----------



## Callawave (Nov 4, 2009)

POST #2
05-11-09:
Progress report for the end of week four.
All seems to be progressing OK. But as two people have signed-up for this grow, I thought Id be a little more detailed. So!
The Killa-Watt (the back four plants in the photo) have definitely got a lot more going on. They seem the stronger, stockier and fuller looking strain so far.
The Rocklock seem a little thinner growth wise, with just a touch more height, possibly due to more Sativa in their genetics. They may fill-out node-wise as they mature.
I have one Rocklock (front left plant) which Ive dubbed "the runt of the litter". It looks healthy enough, just seems to be a couple of days behind the rest. 
As this is my first ever attempt, I only have what Ive read as a guide to how things are going.
Ive given up counting new leaves and nodes, as theyre shooting up and out all over the place.
The stems are still green but no longer tender and I can see nice white roots creeping out through the pebbles, so Id say all eight plants are now established. Now its up to me not to Killa them. :rofl: 
Im upping the nutes to EC 1.4 and increasing the number of waterings. Ive been adding four to six drops of pH down every other day to hold it at around 5.6.
Im also topping up the seventeen-gallon sump each day with between *six and eight pints* of RO water. Presumably mostly due to absorption through the clay pebbles and evaporation due to the bulbs heat, rather than the plants drinking it all. The evaporation seems good for the humidity though, as it tends to hold between 46 and 58%.
Temperature has been holding at around 80f during light period and around 68f at night. We had a very mild snap last week and it rose to 90f. Luckily, the only thing between the plants and the Atlantic Ocean is about fifty yards of sand. So opening the door a few inches soon brought it down. I dont suppose the ozone will do much harm either. 
Im really surprised (sos my wife) that theres already a strong smell of cheesy skunk when I first unzip the tent. I thought they only started to smell during the flowering phase. Is that usual? If so, what the hell are they going to smell like when they do flower?
Ill report in next Thursday for an update and fresh pickies, unless something goes wrong in the mean time. If anything looks amiss to anyone, please pipe-up and let me know!
Sticky buds to you all.


----------



## brushybill (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like you've got everything under control, nice job, 
 have you got a plan to take care of the odor?


----------



## Callawave (Nov 5, 2009)

brushybill said:
			
		

> nice job, have you got a plan to take care of the odor?


No. But I'm open to any suggestions Bill.
Got a feeling it's gonna get pretty whiffy when they flower. :holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good dude....nice and green


----------



## Callawave (Nov 11, 2009)

POST #3
12-11-09:
Progress report for the end of week five.
Going to12 x 12. Fresh nutes (Aqua-Vega lowered to EC 1.2)
The smell has gone from cheesy-skunk to peppery-nettles.
Hard to believe these things were seeds five weeks ago.
I am SO into this now, Im already hunting the seed-banks for what to try next.:woohoo:


----------



## Callawave (Nov 13, 2009)

IronLungs said:
			
		

> What shakin Callawave?
> Using a 6x24 "Phresh" carbon filter. It was like 180.00 USD. The cost really hurt but I needed help.
> My stink issue was 100 % resolved ! ! !


Hi IronLungs.
Ive got a good extraction filter, but what I need is something outside to mask smells when Ive been working with the tent open. 
Nobody goes near the area where the tents situated, but I have mates in and out of the house all the time, so Id like to cover escaped odours.
Not that I dont trust my mates. But the buggers would be crying into their coffee and begging me for some. We cant have that, can we? (Kidding) (NOT!)
PS.
Thought Id post another pickie cause I cant believe how these things have filled out in the two days since the last one. I had to raise my oscillating fans onto boxes.
Lucky Im on the beach, cause I believe the only thing that kills Triffids is seawater. :shocked:


----------



## Callawave (Nov 18, 2009)

POST #4
18-11-09
End of week six. First week of 12 x 12


----------



## Alistair (Nov 18, 2009)

Callawave, that certainly is a very nice setup.  You're off to a great start!


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking good man, green mojo headed your way


----------



## Callawave (Nov 20, 2009)

Found my first two white pistils :clap: Theyre extremely tiny, but theyre there!
Feminised seeds can go hermie I know. But Ive given them the best conditions I can and theyve shown no signs of stress at any time throughout the grow.
So heres hoping.


----------



## Callawave (Nov 20, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Ive been looking at the rocklock, I just have access to the elite clones so I dont make many seed orders but that is one Ive been wondering about...


Hi MindzEye.
Im really hopeful for the Rocklock. It seemed to be a little slower getting started than the Killa-Watt, but its caught up nicely now. There are loads of side shoots growing and thats the strain Ive found a pair of pistils on. So Im hoping to see some fruit soon.


----------



## Callawave (Nov 22, 2009)

22-11-09
Now Ive seen a few pistils Ive changed nutes to Aqua-Flores @ EC 1.3.
Starting to worry a little about headroom. Im moving the light up the chain every couple of days and hope growthll slow down soon. Ive only got about a foot left to play with, and I dont want to start trying to bend them out now. Though I might think about that for the next grow.
Glad I didnt choose Sativas :holysheep:


----------



## Callawave (Nov 25, 2009)

25-11-09
End of week 7 :watchplant: Week 2 @ 12x12


----------



## reidser (Nov 26, 2009)

hey man just stopped by to admire your lovely green garden!!!great work...i've just started my first grow and i'm hoping mine go half as good as yours!!!green mojo to ya


----------



## Callawave (Nov 26, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> hey man just stopped by to admire your lovely green garden!!!great work...i've just started my first grow and i'm hoping mine go half as good as yours!!!green mojo to ya


Thanks Reidser.
Ill have to wait until I reap the fruit before I consider it a success. So far, so good.
I hope your grow is as green as your country :farm: 
Dont forget to start a journal, (Ill be looking out) and if you do have any problems, you cant do any better than the advise youll receive here. Good luck


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Callawave 
Too funny, I came from your Grow Journal thinking, wait until this guys gets a load of his growth over the next week or so. 
I'm totally new and don't no crap about anything except that I got a good laugh when I found your thread "When Will Things Slow Down" I'm still chuckling. I was wondering the same exact thing!!!
I can feel you excitment along with your concern from here!!! We should be harvesting at about the same time. 
They look great!!!
Peace MBT

PS Mine are WW they slowed up on vertical growth but they are bushing
out like crazy. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Callawave (Nov 30, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hi Callawave
> I can feel you excitment along with your concern from here!!! We should be harvesting at about the same time.
> They look great!!!
> Peace MBT
> ...


You're right about the excitement Mikey, but I am worried I'm going to waste yield if I don't get things sorted out.
I've got so many buds forming, now I'm really worried about the plants holding them up when they fill out.  (Pickies on Thursday).
I wanna see how your grow goes too mate. :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey bud, I stopped in to check out your journal, after talking with you on your thread about the verticle growth...they look real nice, and now that I know where you are at...I'm gonna stick around and watch them babies finish, if you don't mind.  Looking good man!


----------



## Callawave (Dec 1, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey bud, I stopped in to check out your journal, after talking with you on your thread about the verticle growth...they look real nice, and now that I know where you are at...I'm gonna stick around and watch them babies finish, if you don't mind. Looking good man!


Glad to have you on board LF. I just hope I can see it through OK. 
I'm still pessimistic about something disastrous happening before the end.  But that's me. :48:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Callawave 
I here you loud and clear and I too feel your concerns. Speaking for myself if I get anything useful out of my next few grows I will be more than happy. I have a whole slew of seeds ready just in case I kill off this batch. 
Don't get me wrong, I work very hard to try to do my best to not let that happen but I figure that there is only so much homework that I can do until I gain some actual hands on EXPERIENCE.
For me this site has truely been a blessing, I'm certian that I have been able to shave a considerable amount of time, money and head ache off of the learning curv.
After getting a light burned face from looking for hermies. I have recently come to the conclusion that I should just chill and really try to enjoy knowing nothing. I'm trying really hard to enjoy my new found excitment and the enjoyment in learning a form of art and sience, growing weed. 
I try to spend a few hours each day going over the details that can be found at this site. I have invested as much as I can in time, money and effort now all that I can do is hope that I remember 10% of what I have read at this site, keep learning and hope that my plants don't herm.
But even if they do I figure with all of the help here at MP I have faith that we will learn to figure it out. Heck we might even get really lucky and get some good smoke out of the deal?


Peace Good Luck 
MBT 

PS Too many buds on your plants is not such a bad problem to have. LOL


----------



## Callawave (Dec 2, 2009)

POST #6
02-12-09
End of week eight. Third week @ 12 x 12.
On the down side: Two of the Rocklock and one of the Killa-Watt have now reached the roof of the tent. Ive jammed a couple of canes along the sides and tied off the tops to prevent them committing suicide by throwing themselves on the bulb. I think both the plants and myself are in need of a good therapist at this point. Ive tried talking to them, but theyre just not listening. :ignore: 
On the up side: All plants are female, (at the moment). Plus buds are forming everywhere. :clap: 
Odd thing: Theres less smell now than at any stage during the grow? Unless I rub a leaf, then theres a wonderful fresh earthy smell. My wife keeps giving me funny looks cause I keep sniffing my fingers while Im watching the telly. :giggle: 
Oh well. Onward and upward. :doh:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Callawave
They don't look too bad to me. Something that I did notice in pics #2 and #4 is that curling of your leafs is exactly how mine look when I give them too much water!!! If that were my plant I would back WAY off the water. Other than that keep talking to em.
Keep in mind that I don't know squat so you might wait to see what these other experienced guys and girls have to say first. There is plenty of help around here. Heck I'm headed over to start my own help thread as well, try it, it works!!! But I think that if you read through enough help threads in the Problems section I think that you will find that is just an over watering thang. I think we all have to do it. LOL  
Good luck!
Peace MBT


----------



## reidser (Dec 4, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> POST #6
> 02-12-09
> My wife keeps giving me funny looks &#8216;cause I keep sniffing my fingers while
> I&#8217;m watching the telly. :giggle:  :doh:


 

so you and Tiger have the same problem with the wife then callawave!!!:hubba: ..had to bro..so your grow has hit the roof,can you snip the top or is that a no no.how long do you think you'll get by tyin them down...you have me prayin for ya bro hope you figure somethin out
best of luck


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 4, 2009)

yes the cupped leaves are from either over watering, or over ferting.  If you must cut to keep them out of the lights, then thats what you have to do...it sucks to have to do in flowering, but its better than burning them up.  It should only be done as a last resort.  I had a sativa pheno one time that I had to keep taking off branches in flower to keep the canopy even, and eventually got sick of it and yanked it out of the grow....that sucks to, but sometimes we have to do things that we don't want to.


----------



## Callawave (Dec 5, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> yes the cupped leaves are from either over watering, or over ferting. If you must cut to keep them out of the lights, then thats what you have to do...


Thanks guys.
Ive wound back on both nutes and watering frequencies.
Im loath to do any cutting at this stage LF, but I will if things get any worse.
Otherwise, Ill accept my losses on my first grow, and hope I get enough product to see me through to the end of my second.
Ive learnt some very valuable lessons so far this grow. Made some mistakes I hope I wont repeat.
I never really expected to get through to harvest without a problem. Just hope nothing else crops up that will make me consider killing myself. CAUSE IM THINKING ABOUT IT!!! :cry:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

dude it happens to all of us!  As long as we learn from the mistakes it's all good!


----------



## Callawave (Dec 9, 2009)

10-12-09
Well things have slowed down a little at last, though the situation is far from ideal. The grow is a bit of a mess really and I'm constantly moving things around.
I was going to try getting along the sides and tying things off a little more tidily, but I think I'd do more harm than good at this stage. So I'll let my poor imitation of nature finish this grow and hope I wind up with 'something' to smoke at the end of it.
On the up side, the only two plants I can really see fully are the Rocklocks at the front, and there's certainly no shortage of buds, which seemed to be doing very little until the last couple of days. Now they appear to be getting larger.
I despair at the thought of what weight might have been achieved with the proper training during vegging. And what if I'd gone to 12 x 12 earlier. But these plants have really shocked me with their vigour, and I'll just have to chalk it up to experience. 
I've cut right back on nutrient strength, (EC .8) and watering, (3 times a day)
My lights come on at 21.00hrs and go off at 09.00hrs. I'm now watering at lights on, then at 03.00hrs, and just before lights out at 09.00hrs. Bearing in mind that it's a 15-minute timer segment, through clay pebbles. Anyone think that is too much at this stage?
Shambles!....... Bloody shambles! :hairpull: ....... Embarrassment!  ........ Shame! :stoned: ....... Self-pity! :cry: .........


----------



## reidser (Dec 9, 2009)

hey calla just checking in on the ocean of green!!ha a shambles you say..dont be too hard on yourself bro,youve learned a lot and this will help ya in the future grows...and teach me:hubba: ...no mater what kind of smoke you get its ganna be better than the cabbage i get around here:ignore: ..
peace


----------



## Callawave (Dec 26, 2009)

_*17-12-09*_
End of week 10. Week 5 of 12 x 12.
Changed nutes and added PK13/14: EC 1.1
Buds moving down stems and filling out.
_*24-12-09*_
End of week 11. Week 6 of 12 x 12.
Buds fattening nicely. Flowers and leaves are beginning to glisten.:watchplant:


----------



## reidser (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice callawave,love the close ups .was worried you'd had a blow out,hadnt heard from ya in a bit..hows the space issue workin out for you now


----------



## Callawave (Dec 27, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> was worried you'd had a blow out,hadnt heard from ya in a bit..hows the space issue workin out for you now


Im still here Reidser, (been checking your posts) just havent had much to report really, and I didnt think there was a lot of interest.
Growth upward has ceased and Ive managed to pull things out of the fire. Im just watching the buds fill out, and mature.
Im a little more hopeful about making it a worthwhile grow now. There are plenty of buds and they feel quite heavy and dense. Just wondering how long it should be before I flush them. Ive no idea how long the trichs take to go from clear to cloudy, then start going amber.:watchplant:


----------



## reidser (Dec 30, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> Im still here Reidser, (been checking your posts) just havent had much to report really, and I didnt think there was a lot of interest.
> Growth upward has ceased and Ive managed to pull things out of the fire. Im just watching the buds fill out, and mature.
> Im a little more hopeful about making it a worthwhile grow now. There are plenty of buds and they feel quite heavy and dense. Just wondering how long it should be before I flush them. Ive no idea how long the trichs take to go from clear to cloudy, then start going amber.:watchplant:


 

 hey man,now i'm like yourself bein a first timer and that so my thoughts on anything might not be too good..is there anything from the website where ya got the seeds that might give you a flowering time,mine said seven weeks for my euforia..i've been told it could be week or so longer by chef but its just a rough guide for me to work off..i couldnt find your seeds in any of the books i got to let ya know but most of the plants are 8 to eleven weeks flowering..depending on the strain.glad to hear ya got a lot of tasty buds calla,after all this is what we want ..as for flushing..aint it just the last full week of flowering??


----------



## Callawave (Dec 30, 2009)

reidser said:
			
		

> most of the plants are 8 to eleven weeks flowering.. ..as for flushing. aint it just the last full week of flowering??


I got some advise on flushing elsewhere Reidser. I think I'm OK there  
Do my report as I'm here.
31-12-09
End of week 12. Week 7 of 12 x 12.
Buds are putting on weight now, and bulking up nicely. They feel really dense and heavy for their size.
Trichs are still clear, though the odd few arent looking quite so glassy. (Great fun watching them develop).
All images are from the popcorn bud-tip by my little fingernail. Never let it be said Im wasteful. :farm: 
The bud picture is from a side-shoot three nodes down, because the main colas are all in the roof of the tent and outside of the light hood, so theyre difficult to photo. Although they're out of direct light, they seem to be doing fine.
The smell is not at all strong, except when I brush against them. Then there is an exquisite odour of sweet hash from the Killa-Watt, and a very spicy hash smell from the Rocklock.
Have to get them finished and drying by the 3rd of Feb, as Im going to Egypt for a fortnight.


----------



## reidser (Jan 1, 2010)

Callawave said:
			
		

> I got some advise on flushing elsewhere Reidser. I think I'm OK there
> Do my report as I'm here.
> 31-12-09
> End of week 12. Week 7 of 12 x 12.
> ...


 
hey callawave,did you find out how long the strains usually take before hervest???lookin good bro,all that worrying and panicked energy helped the plants!!lol..good recovery.so your off in feb,good stuff bro that'll be cool..peace


----------



## Callawave (Jan 1, 2010)

reidser said:
			
		

> hey callawave,did you find out how long the strains usually take before hervest?


Hi Reidser  
8 to 10 weeks on both strains.
Hard to work out the production on the back four plants as its like the Amazon in there, and its hard to see as I dont want to disturb things too much. Not sure Id make it without a machete and a couple of local tribesman anywho.:chuck: 
Nice to see your grow's going well mate :yeahthat:


----------



## reidser (Jan 26, 2010)

hey man hows things..havent been on in a bit...combination of new job and gettin lazy!!!ya know how it is..so have ya picked any yet or are you going to be good and let it all mature??...i'm doin ok for hieght with mine,sein yours go mental like that after the flip i decided to flip em as early as i could so they wouldnt get out of control...how they smellin???
hope your gettin on ok bud
peace


----------



## Callawave (Jan 31, 2010)

Just to wind the journal up, I brought the crop down last Monday (25-01-10). It was dry enough to jar-up this morning.
Total weight: 10.9014 ounces. (Minus all the joints I smoked during the last month of the grow, and all the popcorn buds that went straight into the trim sack) 
The pickies are of the Rock-Lock, which amounted to seven & a half ounces from the four plants. 
The Warlock only managed just under three & a half-oz from four plants. (But that was the strain stuck at the back).
I have to be happy with that considering the cock-up I made of it.
Next grow is going to be White Dwarf, starting in three weeks when Im back from Egypt.


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice dude....much success on your next grow


----------



## reidser (Feb 1, 2010)

nice buddy...glad you smokin now calla...how'd the smoke turn out for you...tasty???smellin good???..cool ya got it all sorted before your trip..peace brother,enjoy yourself


----------

